# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Sustanon 250 Organon UK. Real? Fake?

## Clarky1214ever

Hi, recieved my gear today the majority of it im happy with it but there were 2 amps of sustanon 250 different from the rest they are marked Organon UK
Approx 48mm
Use By 05 -2012
BN 240291

----------


## widowmaker2

looks good to me...just looks like it was in with some other amps that mite have broken. thats why the labet looks like that.. but yes looks g2g

----------


## Clarky1214ever

Sorry i forgot to add all the other amps which i recieved were Pakistan Organon Sust there were just 2 amps of this UK Organon version mixed in with them which is why i was suspicious

----------


## verino

my boy used the same one..good to go

----------


## living2die

Not to hijack your thread, but here is a snapshot of the Sustanon 250 Manufactured by Abbott/Karachi for Organon. They are beautiful and unique as a snowflake in my own untrained eyes, what is your opinion?

----------


## living2die

BUMP
C'Mon what you think about these honies ?

----------


## sevenmann

Clarky, that amp looks a little funny 2 me. Can you please post a clearer pic
or post a pic of all the amps lined up
thanks

----------

